# Christmas Coming Home Depot/Lowes



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Most stores are now getting deep into Christmas displays. While passing through Home Depot and Lowes I looked for some possible useable figures. I am 1/29th and they used to have some Lemax type people that were passable. 

This year....slim pickings....or am I just too early. Each store had a few "sets" complete scenes but no individual people. I seemed to recall a big cutback on figures last year. 

Keep us posted if you find anything.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

They are small, I wait until after the holidaze and look for sales...

John


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

I was in HD last Sunday and couldn't believe they had Christmas stuff up already. Holloween hasn't even been here yet. What's wrong with these people?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Chester.... It's all about the $$$. There are stores that sell Christmas stuff year round. I don't get it either, but then, I'm a guy.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I picked up one at Walmart, they were just getting them out. Have not been back.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Its the same corporate dumb marketing that dictates putting floor heaters on display when its 101F outside and your looking for a fan.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

It's interesting that when people don't use commas, we are inclined to mentally add them in ourselves, 
but not always where they belong! every time I log into MLS I keep reading the subject line of this thread as:

Christmas, Coming Home, Depot/Lowes.

Scot


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

If I recall, Lemax people are a bit small for 1/29, more like 1/32 scale. That said scale interpretation is in the eye of the beholder me thinks...

eBay is great resource for Lemax people, collections go for very reasonable numbers.

Michael


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Didn't see much of value at Lowes, Home Depot, or Wally. Need to look at Michaels but not very promising these days. Might look at Hobby Lobby again but didn't seem like anything great there either.

Doug


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Michael,
There is a weird standard for scale interpretation when it comes to figures. I was studying scales so that I could hopefully, one day break into the higher end figure sales in 54mm figures. As I usually do I bought a couple of 54mm kits to get an idea of the level of detail expected and the actual size of the figures.
54mm is roughly 1/32 scale as 54 mm will scale out to 5 foot 8 inches. I quickly encounter an anomaly with the figures I received. They were actually closer to 1/29th scale. I did some research and found out that this is because 54mm was actually an established scale for military figures and they had decided that instead of doing something sensible, like having 54mm equal the width or length of some standard object whose dimensions never changed they made 54mm equal the distance from a soldiers eyes to the ground. Great if every human being that picked up a weapon to go to war is exactly 6 feet tall, but that is not the case. 
It got even more confusing when I started purchasing "standard" equipment for the figures I bought. 1/32 did not work really well. So I gave up on that notion even though 54mm figures sale on the low end for 20 bucks a piece and on the high end as high as 45. At least with model train figures 1:20.32 scale is 1 inch equals 20.32 inches and not some arbitrary measurement.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe the seasonal stuff shows up on the floors of stores due to no storage area/warehouse at these stores.
This is a operating cost issue, a warehouse has value and gets taxed, and in the Northeast heated.
So outfits just place the early orders on the store floor as there is no other place to store them.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I came across a ton of Christmas and leftover Halloween figures at Michaels craft store.


----------

